
Chris Wanstrath on The Setup - abraham
http://chris.wanstrath.usesthis.com/
======
tumult
Regular Cocoa Emacs, probably better than Aquamacs for most people:
<http://emacsforosx.com/>

And if, instead of Things, you want an awesome todo feature in emacs, check
out org-mode, and its partner iPhone app, MobileOrg. (The MobileOrg icon is
hideous, though.)

~~~
dhess
I like standard Emacs better than Aquamacs, too. I can see the appeal of
Aquamacs to people who were Mac users first, and Emacs users later, but I'm
the other way round. For my tastes, Aquamacs is trying a bit too hard to be
Mac-like, and is just different enough from Emacs to be maddening to use. I
used it for about a year and half before I switched to standard Emacs, and I'm
much happier since. Bundling a bunch of apparently randomly-selected extra
modes was the thing I liked least about Aquamacs, but there were lots of other
irritating features, not to mention various incompatibilities with my familiar
Emacs configuration.

For the past few months, I've been running Yamamoto Mitsuharu's experimental
"Mac port" of standard Emacs. Probably the only way you'd know about it is if
you read the emacs-dev mailing list. Mitsuharu-san has taken some of the best
features of the old Carbon Emacs (which many people still run, apparently!),
along with a few new ones, and ported them to Emacs 23 to make a hybrid
Cocoa/Carbon app. Among the extra features are smoother scrolling, support for
gestures on the Magic Trackpad/Magic Mouse, integration with Services on Mac
OS X 10.6, and support for Emacs as the default mailer for mailto: links
(yes!).

Mitsuharu-san's changes aren't yet integrated into mainline Emacs, but he
publishes regular patches against it. He claims it's still an experimental
port; however, I've only encountered one bug in the 5 or 6 months I've been
using it, which he promptly fixed once I reported it. It's a pain to build,
but if you use Homebrew, my emacs-mac-port branch on Github has support for
it: just do

    
    
      brew install emacs --with-mac
    

<https://github.com/dhess/homebrew/tree/emacs-mac-port>

------
kayoone
so all he uses is a Macbook Air ? No external monitor ? Hm, dont think its
very ergonomic to sit in front of a Laptop all day and the small screen isnt
good for productivity either i guess. Other than that, nice list of tools!

~~~
paydro
I think a smaller screen size is better for productivity. It keeps me focused
on the task at hand since the screen size constrains what I can have on
screen. With larger screens, there's too many other apps that can grab my
attention.

In regards to coding, I also prefer the smaller size screen. Writing code on
smaller screens forces me to write smaller methods since I don't want to
scroll to read a method. Obviously, I could just resize my editor window to
fix this, but then this exposes other applications which are distracting.

~~~
kayoone
i get that, but still...you dont have to run the apps that distract you in the
first place. I think one can hardly have enough screen real estate especially
in web dev where you have to fiddle with so many different applications. I
like having my IDE on one monitor and the Browser to check results / view
documentation on the other one without needing to switch back and forth all
the time.

